# Lil Miss.....



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im a fighter & im home!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

YAAAAAAYYYYYYYY thats great new 
huge hugs to you frags hun bet your so relived 
and of course nose scritches to my ikkle name sake


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

YAY so please she made it


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I am sooooooooooooooooo pleased!!! Although she has an attitude lol she doesnt want me to touch her or mess around in her hutch, seems territorial lol.
So she is named Lil miss attitude lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Go Lil Miss


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

hugs too her:001_wub:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, I am so so pleased  
If you get stuck for a home. If Lil Miss cant get her. I think I could fit her in here  I loved her before, and now she's even more special! 
Vets given all three the all clear? Do they say you need to do anything different with these 3 now?

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to make sure they stick to a diet of no change for at least a month with plenty of hay.
If any change they need to go back in straight away. Im not even going to say how much the bill was!!!
They had pain relief and was syringe fed while there, they now drink from a bowl as they wasnt happy about lifting there heads for a bottle so vets gave a bowl of water.
Im a little concerned about 1 of the does that came home yesterday but maybe she is just a little tired, she isnt moving about much but nothing major i dont think.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dread to think of the costs hun, i know i said this before, but well done, your dedication has really shown hun -hugs-

as soon as little missy is well i shall resume my bunny napping plans, where theres a will theres a way :lol:
dont want to steal her too soon and upset her tummy again bless


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i dread to think of the costs hun, i know i said this before, but well done, your dedication has really shown hun -hugs-
> 
> as soon as little missy is well i shall resume my bunny napping plans, where theres a will theres a way :lol:
> dont want to steal her too soon and upset her tummy again bless


Well if your serious and you do want her then let me know so we can start a bunny run thread for a few weeeks time.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep im serious, shes a bootiful ickle bunny who shares my name, so by law she needs to come here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil miss is doing great!! Lots of poo in the hutch and food has been eaten. Her belly has deflated quite a bit too.
Sadly I found the doe who wasn't as active dead tonight, my son had to have an anaesthetic and teeth removed in hospital so I didn't get to check on her  
I think she died from the stress of recent events  
On a positive note the other doe is 100% fine she never was bloated and always poo'd ok.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so sorry you lost another 
glad that lil miss is doing ok bless her, shes a fighter for sure

hope your sons ok too xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> so sorry you lost another
> glad that lil miss is doing ok bless her, shes a fighter for sure
> 
> hope your sons ok too xxx


Im gutted hun, im just so worried about what i will find on a daily basis now!! Im scared each time i open the shed door!! :cryin:

Lil miss is a true fighter, if i had the money i would keep her but at mo im considering only keeping lily & richard as i dont feel i have the energy left to bond 3 or the money!
I just dont know what to do anymore!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun stay strong, hopefully the worst is behind you, arent you keeping cilla?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Calla is adorable and i love her loads but im just worried about bonding 3 and paying out for the neutering.
Money from selling the youngsters was sposed to pay for it but now after losing so many and having a nice bill i dont have the funds to neuter 1 let alone 3.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sad about the little one 
I am glad that LilMiss and the other are doing well 

Calla is beautiful, when I met her picking my 2 up I thought that but you wouldnt let me steal her! I know you will do whats best for them.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun  big hugs for you
bonding a trio really isnt hard, and we will all be here to guide you, so its just the cost of ops and i dread to think what your vet bills are at the moment


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Calla is adorable and i love her loads but im just worried about bonding 3 and paying out for the neutering.
> Money from selling the youngsters was sposed to pay for it but now after losing so many and having a nice bill i dont have the funds to neuter 1 let alone 3.


If you speak to your vet they may let you pay it off over a few weeks? I know you'll have expensive with new puppy too, this is the last thing you needed to happen, these vets bill run away with you, its so hard  Hope you're ok.

We will help you bond, I'm in alot, you can always ring me if you like x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't do it lol calla gave me such a greeting this morning lol I could never be without the minx.
I'm already paying weekly for the bloat which is fab of the vets. 
Ahhh the puppy lol we put deposit on her before all this started and hubby is buying her for me  
I'm sure I can do this if I tighten my belt enough


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yaaaaay i know you can find a way hun


----------

